# Port Line 1961-64



## tmartin (Apr 1, 2019)

Hi all,

I'm posting on behalf of my Dad who sailed with Port Line during the early 1960s. Mostly on the Port Chalmers but also on Melbourne, Sydney and a few more. 

His name is Roy Martin and he started as a galley boy working up to asst. cook.

Anyone who remembers him or was on the same ships he'd love to talk to.

Thanks alot,

Tim


----------

